# Stripping baskets



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was wondering wherepeople got their stripping basketsfrom or how do you make your own.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

orvis


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never used one, but I do need to get one.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

orvis makes a good one you wear while wading....... but you should get a fly line tamer for your boat.. it will dramatically improve your flyfishing experience...it's basically a well designed trash can that holds all of your fly line and rod and everything is ready to cast when the opportunity arises...no hang ups..


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

While they are ugly and cumbersome, for fishing the surf, personally, I think they are a necessary evil. When it comes to buying one, I have a hard time spending $40-$50 for one. I make mine, and my lazy fishing partners', from cheap dishpans and inverted small plastic funnels. I use one of those wide fishing belts to strap the whole thing to my substantial girth. Get a fairly large dishpan and make sure you drill several holes in it to drain well. Many guys make them using mono loops instead of the funnels, I have tried this and it works but not as well as the inverted funnels. What you are after is any inverted cone that sort of holds the line in place as you walk the beach. This prevents the line from over-lapping and becoming tangled. If you need help feel free to contact me or if you google "making stripping baskets" I am sure you will get several options. Fly fishermen up north have been using them for quite some time due to their rugged coastline.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (1/29/2009)*While they are ugly and cumbersome, for fishing the surf, personally, I think they are a necessary evil. When it comes to buying one, I have a hard time spending $40-$50 for one. I make mine, and my lazy fishing partners', from cheap dishpans and inverted small plastic funnels. I use one of those wide fishing belts to strap the whole thing to my substantial girth. Get a fairly large dishpan and make sure you drill several holes in it to drain well. Many guys make them using mono loops instead of the funnels, I have tried this and it works but not as well as the inverted funnels. What you are after is any inverted cone that sort of holds the line in place as you walk the beach. This prevents the line from over-lapping and becoming tangled. If you need help feel free to contact me or if you google "making stripping baskets" I am sure you will get several options. Fly fishermen up north have been using them for quite some time due to their rugged coastline.


I might look into one soon. I can't tell you how many times this winterI ran down the beach to get ahead of some bonita only to have a giant mess of flyline follow me!


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i know the materials for the rest of it, but where do you get the cones? just a small funnel from wal*mart or what?


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

yep... small oil funnels from the auto department....I made one a long time ago....


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Anthony, I have a extra basket you can have. call me Rob.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

The funnels that I used to use were sold in sets of three funnels of diminishing size. I would arrange them so the larger ones were to the front and shorter ones to the rear, or closer to the body. My theory was that the angle of the line leaving the stripping basket would create less resistance if the longer ones were up front. But I don't think there is any advantage to funnels of varying size. But it was helpful that the funnels had a small lip which I could drill through to more easily wire them to the bottom of the dishpan. I lent my stripping basket to a friend over the holidays so I can not post a photo. But I am actually experimenting with a design that makes use of small cones made from thin foam sheets. They will be lighter and softer. For me softer is desirable since I will often strike the cones with my line hand while stripping, particularly on a fast retrieve. Maybe now it won't smart as much.



There is an interesting design out that is not actually a stripping basket. Rather it is a thin disk with a series of raised cones that straps to the angler. I don't recall the product name but it was a very unusual design, it had no sides, just several cones on a flat disk.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I just looked up some stripping baskets and found this "hip shooter" basket. It looks nice:

http://ezflyfish.com/mahipshstba.html


----------



## anxious215 (Feb 17, 2009)

An everglades guide told me that he uses a small laundry basket on the ground in front of his feet when fishing the canals.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I have one from Orvis and the Hip Shooter. If you but one I would recomend the Hip Shooter. Good luck.


----------

